# Does your cat like rolling in dirt?



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I had Mango outside yesterday and today and he was rolling around in the dirt my neighbor has in his driveway. He loved it! Now I have a dirty cat. I think he did it on purpose  !


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

If Maggie and Kobi escape into the garage when I come in the first thing they do is flop over and roll around on the dirty (and this time of the year, sandy) floor. Every single time they go out there!

So far I've managed to keep Holly from getting out there, but she's showing interest...one day she'll sneak by me. If she does the same thing it's gonna be gross with all that fur to catch dirt in.


----------



## Aquakittie (Mar 18, 2007)

Back when I lived on the farm with all the farm cats they would LOVE to do this. Think Chinchilla(sp?). They love dirt baths to get rid of excess oils on their fur and skin. Maybe your kitty liked how it felt to have the powdery dirt on his skin. Kinda funny huh? You try "dusting" him off before he came back inside?


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Just about everyone here (myself included :lol: ) likes a good "dirt bath" now and then.


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

All my cats love it, Buffy most of all. Willow will only do it if it's a nice warm day out, without even a breeze. Buffy will do it whenever she gets around to it (she's gotta sniff and eat the grass first), but she relishes it and rolls in every patch of soft dirt she can find (including the cast-off dirt in the gutter next to the road 8) ). Molly heads for the dirt straight off the bat: as soon as I put her down, she runs to the "garden" (should be a garden, but is really a path of dirt spreading along in front of the house's walls, lol), and starts rolling and shoving her face in the dirt. She just loves to get dirty, lol, and when she's done, she's grey and black instead of white and black, lol. Actually, come to think of it, Molly might like rolling more than Buffy...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mine will roll on dirt or concrete, whichever they reach first or stop on first when they 'escape'. I think they also get minerals by doing this when they clean their fur of the dirt.
h


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

Oh YEAH! My calico absolutely *loves* it! She's the only one of the 4 who will do it, too. She's also the only one who's mostly white. (of course). When she gets done rolling around, her white is so dirty, she looks gray! But then she'll spend the whole evening cleaning herself up.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't have much raw dirt in my yard (I've got rocks and ground cover in my beds) so my kits usually roll around on the sidewalk or any conrete I may have. They really have a ball when I sprinkle catnip on the porch outside.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mine love rolling on warm concrete more than dirt, but they'll happily roll on anything that gets them all dirty. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

pookie769 said:


> ...roll around on the ... conrete...


For some reason, this jogged my memory. Mousie (Silver) likes to roll on concrete but I have a difficult time watching her. She gets so vigorous, flipping herself over and over to roll on each side and not miss a spot, I can hear her head thunk on the concrete every time she flips over!
Ooooh, that bothers me! <shudders>
I can't believe she doesn't give herself a headache.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Mine too! Nothing like a dust bath! LOL


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Mango loves to roll on the concrete too. But not wild enough to bump his head! 8O Ouch! I tried brushing him off, but no use, he was still gray where the white was. I guess now I know why he always wanders into the neighbors driveway! Maybe all cats are part chinchilla? :lol: Oh, just remembered he loves to roll around on the kitchen rugs, I bet that feels good too, but the hair! 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She loves to roll in the dirt, grass, concrete, etc. :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Sam loved to roll in dust, but he was picky about what kind of dirt he rolled in. He'd sniff it, then feel it with his paw. If it met his mysterious criteria he'd go to town rolling in it. :lol: 
He loved a dry bath with cornstarch, too. Must have been the next best thing to a good dustbath.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

gunterkat said:


> Sam loved to roll in dust, but he was picky about what kind of dirt he rolled in. He'd sniff it, then feel it with his paw. If it met his mysterious criteria he'd go to town rolling in it. :lol:
> He loved a dry bath with cornstarch, too. Must have been the next best thing to a good dustbath.


How cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

gunterkat said:


> He loved a dry bath with cornstarch, too. Must have been the next best thing to a good dustbath.


Is that what I think it is? Just sprinkling cornstartch on dry fur?

My cats like rolling around on the concrete. They never really had a chance to roll in dirt so I don't know 8)


----------

